

Ask HN: What would change in a neighborhood that installed Gigabit Internet? - Articulate

I am helping a non-profit that is trying to bring gigabit internet to a main street in a neighborhood of Saint Louis.  I want to explain to small businesses (restaurants, coffee shops, movie theaters, retail stores) how internet speeds that are 100 times faster will impact them (positively).  My sense is that right now most of these people use the internet for emails, streaming movies, ordering things on Amazon, and Facebook/Pinterest. What will happen to a neighborhood and non-computer savvy people living in places that are among the first to install this capacity?
======
mschuster91
For the small businesses, especially the restaurants and coffee shops, the
biggest advantage will be that the "mobile people" will like them. Mobile data
is dead expensive, if it's available in high speed at all, and giving your
customers access to high-speed internet will increase the timespan they spend
at the venue.

